# Chasing Coyotes



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so glad that your outcome was so fortunate. My cousin had a dog killed chasing a coyote a few years ago in the northern suburbs of Chicago. It was devastating.

Now you know that prey drive can over come a lot and that you have more work to do. Your instincts are good, give daily attention to recall - there is a book called "Total Recall" which you might like to check out: Total Recall

She is still a puppy and needs a lot more repetitions in lots of different situations and will need LIFE LONG attention to practicing this. Dogs will backslide in adulthood if you assume that because they had it at age 1 or 2 it will always be there. Always practice and reinforce. Goldens are hunting dogs, I walk my girl in a greenway with all kinds of wild life and I work all the time on it even though she is 7 years old now.

Again, so glad that you learned this lesson with no harm done. I'm sorry for your scare. Use the long line and keep practicing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I have read several news articles recently that due to the current shelter in place restrictions, more and more wildlife can be found in cities, parks, areas they normally avoid. 

I'm glad your girl was alright....


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

oh my i'm glad she didn't get hurt.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

It is terrifying I know as I had the same experience recently. Back to the long line recall training for us. The prey drive is strong for my guy too. Luckily it turned out ok for both of us!


----------

